# It's Gonna Be A Hot One!!



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

WHOWEEE!!

June 1[sup]st[/sup] was our first triple digit day!!

Yes siree Bob

It's fixin' to be one hot Summer!

Great for the Pool

How 'bout where you at What's it like?


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Hm, halfway between Bakersfield and Fresno, it is 73°F @ 4:30 pm, absolutely delightful!


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

100 miles East of Seattle, 71°, light wind, still in the low 40's at night.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

1200 km north of Johannesburg, South Africa

Winter has started, sun is shining.

Day time temperature 85 F , night temperature 60 F


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

It's June the 4th and I have the heat on still.......U.P. here


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

does snow count? i'll send you some...still chopping wood and building fires here boss!...now we have smoke

filled air from the arizona, new mexico fires...but when we do get a peak of the mountains, they are still awe inspiring and majestic andalthough i loved my experience at the ranch this winter, i am really happy to be home....why doncha come up for a quick visit kgirl when the weather really starts to really warm up there? you're only about 8 hours away....last night coming home at midnight temp was 51, perfect sleeping weather

joey


----------



## longcolts (Jan 23, 2011)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> WHOWEEE!!
> 
> June 1[sup]st[/sup] was our first triple digit day!!
> 
> ...


Lucky me, I'm in a place that averages 7-10 degrees hotter than where you are and I'm only 2 hours north of you! LOL


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Longcolts*
> Lucky me, I'm in a place that averages 7-10 degrees hotter than where you are and I'm only 2 hours north of you! LOL
> 
> HOWDY DOODY!!
> ...


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

.. and Joey..

planning a trip through Colorado again for my b-day in july...

is it still as nice there in July?


----------



## highlander01 (Apr 30, 2010)

Mid 90's here in E. Tn which means heat + humidity = miserable

I have also been working outside most of this last week which means that I look like a lobster, I'm so sun burnt I think I'm starting to glow in the dark!!!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

oh no... humidity... left that behind me.  When we went home last June for our nieces wedding, OMG!!  I thought I was gonna DIE!  You'd never know I lived in that all my life until 4 years ago, JEEZZZ!


----------



## longcolts (Jan 23, 2011)

In response to your Aloha, I'll give you back a big Howdy!


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Here in South Florida its already in the mid ninties. This is a slight bit above average . If it goes into the low 70s here its a cold wave. Sometime I get into my car after its parked outside a while, and its 111. You have to leave door open a while, then get in. If you have leather seats you could burn your legs sometimes if wearing shorts. 

         Then again if it were not for Air Conditioning and a Mouse named Mickey there would not be a Florida.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *chefedb*
> Then again if it were not for Air Conditioning and a Mouse named Mickey there would not be a Florida.


My husband was just saying something similar about Arizona [coughing from so much smoke]

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

and a big ...

AAA - LO- HAAA!!! 

To you as well Longcolts up in Mesa Arizona, stay cool!!

(wish I was here)


----------



## longcolts (Jan 23, 2011)

chefedb said:


> Here in South Florida its already in the mid ninties. This is a slight bit above average . If it goes into the low 70s here its a cold wave. Sometime I get into my car after its parked outside a while, and its 111. You have to leave door open a while, then get in. If you have leather seats you could burn your legs sometimes if wearing shorts.
> 
> Then again if it were not for Air Conditioning and a Mouse named Mickey there would not be a Florida.


You have it easy! Here in Arizona, temps inside a vehicle can reach as high as 175 degrees. I've actually seen a windshield blown out from the heat inside the car. Oh and I'm a survivor of the hottest day in modern record in the Phoenix area. It was 122 degrees. Balmy weather don't ya think? lol


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

True but we have something you do not . It's called  HUMIDITY and it's murder Arizona is dry heat, we braise you roast.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Here is one for everyone.  About 10 years ago we had a food poisening outbreak in a very good seafood rest in West Palm Beach.. About 60 guest were infected after eating on a  Saturday night. No employees were affected?

     .They all ate different things from the menu  Our health dept could not figure it out.. Some of us did.. On every guest table there was a shaker of dry housemade  MOJO spice.  Every night at closing the A/C unit was turned to a higher setting. Moisture therefore condensed inside the shaker getting the spice slightly wet and ideal for mold growth.

     The staff sat at a counter in another section of the place with no mojo on tables when they took their breaks and ate. This was cause of violent poisonings with many people in hospital for up to a week ,in particular seniors and kids.

     The place closed and then reopened but was never the same .It finally filed a chapter 11. Just shows you no matter how careful, you can never be to careful. We  had another  one, also years ago at the famous Breakerss Hotel in Palm Beach  which they managed to confine to a small spot in newspapers. Gravlox, which was not done correctly was the culprit,. People were spread out on the lawn, and were affected almost right away, a lot of ambulances


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Triple digits today.

Replacing roof from hail storm.

Thank goodness our clay is drying out. Cutting the lawn is less bumpy. You can now push the whole mower down in and out of the cracks.

One more big hail and rain and my foundation should be sufficiently settled in my neighbors yard to eliminate my tax.


----------



## longcolts (Jan 23, 2011)

chefedb said:


> True but we have something you do not . It's called HUMIDITY and it's murder Arizona is dry heat, we braise you roast.


You have a point, well played Sir!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)




----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

panini said:


> Triple digits today.
> 
> Replacing roof from hail storm.
> 
> ...


Oh My Gravy, Panini !!

Hope all is well?

Ya' know I never saw this kinda wind wheather like this in my life !!

I mean, hurricanes once every ten years was good enough me us...


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

It's just four pm and it's 101⁰ 

Let's hit the pool, baby!!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Only got to 99⁰ today. 

Hit the pool right after Doctor’s appointment and didn’t put on any sunblock…OOPPPPPS.  That wasn’t the best idea.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I think we are on our 16th straight triple digit day.I am very fortunate to be the only pool on the block with shade trees. Although not real cool .The others pools are just right for sous vide.My son is coming home with some college buddies for lunch tomorrow. American Ice Company just left, they dumped a 300 lbs. block into the pool. I might have to take a dip before bed. At 11:30 pm last night it was 97 degrees.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Pan, that sounds like fun swimmin' with a mini iceberg!

It's 830pm and it's only down to 96......


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Shesh, we set a new record for the lowest high today, 82°F, in Porterville, normal is 97°F and next week is forecast for 105-110°F!

Low tonight is supposed to be 55°F


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh My Gravy and Chips, Chef PeteMcCracken… kinda’ hot!

My Mother is going to Reedley next to visit with an old friend, hope she has A/C. 

Some of those old house out in the sticks don’t!!


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh yes, but it is a "dry heat", /img/vbsmilies/smilies/laser.gifjust like AZ! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif



kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Oh My Gravy and Chips, Chef PeteMcCracken… kinda' hot!
> 
> My Mother is going to Reedley next to visit with an old friend, hope she has A/C.
> 
> Some of those old house out in the sticks don't!!


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Only about 60 out now, with a 15 mph wind.... only 77 for Saturday!


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

So far, the weather this summer has been uncharacteristically mild... following a wetter than average winter and spring.  Today we're expecting low 90s, with lots of humidity.  "Lots" by SGV standards means about 72 or 73%.  What can I say?  It feels muggy here.  You might say, "another $#!++^ day in paradise."

Beautiful morning.  Clear, around 60 and very "soft," at around 6AM.  Took advantage of the loveliness, turned on the fountains, and roasted a load of coffee on the patio. 

BDL


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh My Gravy (allover please) it's a little after 11pm and it's only gone doen to 89 degrees


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey BDL, I'll trade you  been in high humid  upper 90 s here for 3 weeks. I am going to try and fry an egg on the pavement to see if it sets.  And on top of that we have a water shortage. Do you believe being surrounded by water a shortage. Should have build desalization plants here 25 years ago.  Idiot politicians as usual, same as we have in Washington now.EdB


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I was in Las Vegas many years ago and was wearing crepe soul shoes that literally melted and stuck to the pavement!


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

Hot, humid and miserable, that's how it's been here.  Last month we had a heatwave that included one day with temperatures over 100 and with the humidity in, felt like the 130s.  It was horrible.  We've had a few weeks were we can live without the a/c and yesterday and today have been really nice.  The low last night was 13C(55F) and it's only going to be 22C(72F) this afternoon.  It'll be warmer tomorrow but nothing like what we had in June and July.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

I'll take the dry heat in Washington State Desert, can't take the Humidity. You couldn't pay me to live in the South, or the East coast in the summer................


----------



## tylerm713 (Aug 6, 2010)

In the last month and a half, it's hit triple digits every day save one. Highest temperature recorded has been 106*. And there hasn't been any rain to speak of since June. Terrible summer.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

we're suppose to be in the 90's right now, but it's also been triple digits for I have no idea how long, but I'M OVER IT!!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Now, wasn't it the first day of Autumn the other day?

It's a little after 7pm here and it's 91º !

¿caliente?


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

kgirl,

considering that the highs only reached the 40's 10 days ago and the peaks here got 6-8" of the white stuff, i'm pretty happy that it's warmed back up to the 70's...40's at night...beautiful indian summer shaping up here....more brillant each day....my suggestion if time and budget allows is to hop in the car and go see some of the beautiful fall colors and rejuvenate with the cooler temps...it's only an 8 hour drive to durango, which by the way was just voted the best small town to live in in colorado. if you stay in state, there's sedona...breathtaking rock formations or drive up to the white mountains...of course there's alway lake powell and the grand canyon, which are beyond words....just know that fall is definately here so winter is not far beyond....hang in there....cooler temps soon come mon!

joey


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Cowgirl, we're headed out again! 

This time to the Coast, baby!! 

It's time for the BEACH!!!


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

It's 40 here as well....

That's 40 CELSIUS though /img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif

(so that's about 105 oF and that is in the shade!!!)


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

winter storm watch for the san juan mountains (that would be me),as the cold front passes, 90% chance of snow 1 ft or higher.....55 mph winds....i am sooo not ready for this this soon...where are my hat, gloves and skis? yeah all you guys in southern cal can just keep on laughing....at least we know what fleece is? kgirl, panini...you'l be cooler soon, trust me....

joey


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

just came in from making snowballs and throwing them to ms. greta...she loves to jump up and catch them..guess she thinks it's a new kind of ball...a melting kind...32 degrees, windy and snowy...firewood's in and fire is set up to go...but first   it's cocktail time!  gotta beat the heat somehow!!!

joey


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

we just got back from phoenix, OH MY GOSH!!  what do they say, be careful what you wish for?!

we left it was in the mid 90's, come home and it's mid 50's...

this is how you get sick, yah?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

HEAH !!!

WAIT A MINUTE HERE !!

Yesterday it was 82⁰

I woke up and

IT’S SNOWING !!!

I mean big flakes and COLD !!!


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

let's see...35mph winds, blowing snow...36 degrees tonight...sound like arizona? some say it's just spring weather.....me, i'm thinking global warming....hmmmm...it's beyond the paper or plastic question doncha think?

joey


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

durangojo said:


> .....me, i'm thinking global warming....hmmmm...it's beyond the paper or plastic question doncha think?
> 
> joey


I was just thinkin' the same thing …


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

The worlds gone crazy. St.Patty's day was 75 in Detroit. Never thought I'd see that!

Dave


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

March 20th, the first day of Spring

We live in sunny Arizona, and it's 75 in Detroit

It’s been snowing here for going on three days!!

There’s a freeze warning for crying out loud…

WHAT??

There is something wrong with this picture...


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

So you have our snow... can I trade you for our heat???

It has been a warm winter here, and even when we went to FL in january, they were telling us there how unseasonably warm it was.  Tomorrow is going to be suppsedly 25C (77F) feeling like 29C (84F).. then if they have it right we'll go back down to near seasonable for early spring.  I'm happy that we left the downstairs a/c in for the winter.. it may just get an early use tomorrow if it gets really hot in here.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

oh sis,

I wish you Island Breezes to keep you cool Lee ...

( just a side note this is right where Disney has built there new resort, Aulani, just breathtaking... see the construction screen in the backgroung )


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice pic Kgirl...

It wasn't as hot today as they said.. Isort of dressed for the weather (loose tunic, tights and flats) and I was fine on my way home.. now they say tomorrow is the hot one and I'm ready to go too.. skirt, top, sweater, nylons for the morning and flats again... I should be fine..  If I get motiviated I could actually finish a shirt I've been making that would be perfect for tomorrow but it all depends on what everyone wants to do after dinner... I think I will vote for doing our own thing...lol


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Pretty nice, huh? 

This is one of our favorite beaches in Hawaii to go to and spend the entire day. 

But, now I’m thinking since Disney and Marriott have taken over Ko’olina,

the next time we go back we may not be able to go to the beach. 

So what we’ve been tossing around is spending a month at

the Marriott time shares and that way the beach would be right out the back door. 

No struggling for parking, lugging coolers and chairs for ever. 

AAAHHHH!  A girl can dream, a Kaneohe girl at that.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh My Gravy (OMG) All Over, it got to 87⁰ today!!

WHAT?!

All The snow pretty much melted off the Mountain…

Did someone say, BEACH!!


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

It was crazy warm last week but that's over now and March is going to go out like a lion... it did come in like a lamb and then a blast furnace so why not go out in style? 

I'm definitely not looking forward to getting out the snow shovel in the morning but well.. it is still March after all and I do live in Canada....


----------



## longcolts (Jan 23, 2011)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Oh My Gravy (OMG) All Over, it got to 87⁰ today!!
> 
> WHAT?!
> 
> ...


Looks like summer is coming more than a month earlier this year. I think you and I are in for a long hot scorching summer. To think we're about 10 degrees hotter here in the Phoenix are than you are in Tucson. We're due 3 days of over 90 this week then we do the mighty drop 2 days later to high 60's. Man this spring is turning out to be something really weird.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Was 89 here Tuesday,87 Monday par for the course  +++ high humidity always


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

You know chefed, funny that you mention humidity, my husband and I were just talking about that yesterday.  We surely DO NOT miss that about Hawaii!!  I might have to use lotion a little more often, but I'll take that over constant perspiring.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Both states are surrounded by water, therefore the higher then avrage humidity.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

HEH!!
What happened here?!
I don't get it ...
On April 14th we had snow in Southern Arizona
On April 22nd the thermometer hit ONE HUNDRED DEGREES!
HEH!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

_Gracious me!_

This Monsoon Season is starting out to be a doosey!

The past two days we have had rain, thunder and lightening

all day long with small pockets of respite.

Bolt lightening is new for me, being from Hawaii we have

Sheet lightening and no huge *BOOOMM*!

This is scarring the s#!+ out of me!

and you wonder why I drink?

HA! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lookaround.gif


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

SNOW 012.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Feb 9, 2013








WHAT!?

This is the middle of the desert!

DH woke me up this morning and said, 'I've picked us up and moved us North, IT'S SNOWING, LOOK!'

and he throws open the blinds...

WOW!

We got about an inch, maybe inch and a half

ALOHA!!


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

what are you waiting  for Kgirl?......go put on all your heavy clothes and go out and make snow angels and have a snowball fight.....woohoo!!!!!!!

then back in the house for some real hot chocolate, maybe with a splash of peppermint schnapps!!!

have fun with it, whatever you do.....have a blast!!!!!

and be thankful that you're not in New York or Boston!!!!

joey


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Lqtm, Joey, I have my cuppa green tea to warm me back up.

I took a walk-about and took more pictures,

not quit enough on the ground for snow-angels

the folks ‘round here must think I’m that crazy lady from down the road…

they were all staring at me through their windows as I walked around, just saying

WOW WOW THIS IS SO COOL!!


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

Go for it Kgirl....what have you got to lose?.......the neighbors already think I you're nuts anyway!!!!!

joey


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif

true, true!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

OH MY GAWD!

Got up at 7am PST here in the middle of the desert, Arizona and it was 92⁰ !! Now here it is about 2 hours later and it's 102⁰ !! We have a severe heat warning and the officials want folks to stay indoors. DH wants to go up to the pool, but I can barely breath outside!


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

I could never take heat like that. I thought it was hot here today. Lower 80's, if that, but wicked humid.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Jun 29, 2013







taken from the 'boathouse' dining room yesterday. the sunset sky was orange yellow.....very scary, ominous, surreal and weird. animals are all freaking out. we are desperately praying for the monsoons to come early.......we are desperate for any moisture.
Discussing evacuation plans over breakfast instead of the day's plans is very unnerving to say the least. When one lives in a place surrounded by wilderness and national forest it's important to have a bug out plan. 
Hallelujah!!!!! it just started to rain while writing this. actually it's hail.....go figure! Bring it on whatever form it comes down in.....woohoo!

joey


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

They're calling it freaky heat here! It's not suppose to get this hot where we are, but ...





  








WHAT THE.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jun 29, 2013








I keep WAITING for that big _BOOM!_

But probably another week before the Monsoon starts.

The air is so "thick" you can't see the sky, just dark yuck.

Last night it was a strange red and orange, wasn't it Joey?

I felt the same way, it's very weird and spooky...

We discussed taking off for the beaches of Cali, but everything is _*SOLD OUT!*_


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

It's 67 here at the beaches of Washington!





  








iphone photos 330.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jun 30, 2013


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh my goshBuba, that's beautiful, but too far of a drive for just a weekend... next time... ^_^


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

wow az.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jul 1, 2013


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

The fire near us (SouthFork) has burned over 90,000 acres.......as unbelievable as it is some people( tourists) are complaining about the fact that there might not be fireworks this year.......are you kidding?

joey


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

It's all about me.......isn't it?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

now that is HOT.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jul 4, 2013








NOW THAT'S HOT!


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

WE'VE HAD 3 CONSECUTIVE DAYS OVER 50' IN SCOTLAND... WHATS GOING ON?


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

AND....

Andy Murray Won! 

It must be the end of the world is nigh


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

After all these years he deserved it.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Day 4 of scorching weather in Scotland and, can u believe it, folk are complaining...I guess we're so not used to it. There are a lot of beetroot coloured folk here the noo...It's a whole new ethnicity in the UK...the purple, peeling skin, Argh! Don't touch that bit!, ..."I thought u were buying the sun cream." ... " I did" ..."Yeah,, but that was 1986". Race : )


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

First haboob/dust strom went through the greater Phoenix are the other day, OH MY GOSH! It just missed us, we were right in front of it on the Interstate, geez! Real scary!


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

Did someone say autumn? Woke up to this yesterday and freezing temps....no complaints from me though, the flannel sheets are now on the bed!




  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Sep 24, 2013


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Breathtaking Joey!


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

We went from this.




  








image.jpg




__
lagom


__
Sep 28, 2013


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

To this. In 3 short weeks




  








image.jpg




__
lagom


__
Sep 28, 2013


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

These pictures were taken less than 500 meters apart at a difference of 50 degrees f. Seasons change fast here in Sweden.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Two days before heading home to Arizona, we stopped to visit with Durangojo in Colorado and this is what we saw





  








Our Great Western Adventure 700.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Sep 28, 2013








BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

I went to NOAA.gov because they have the most accurate up to date weather information and we are under both a winter storm warning and high wind warning. Winter storm warning means Significant amounts of snow, high winds warning 20 to 40 mph winds, gusting 60 to 70....guess what i found when i opened the page? Come on, guess.....
"Due to the Federal Government shutdown NOAA.gov and most associated web sites are unavailable"

thanks...

...and this is today at noon




  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Oct 10, 2013







and today at 4




  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Oct 10, 2013








This is soo not funny...


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

As we were finishing dinner, i remarked that this was the kind of wet heavy snow that brings tree branches down onto power lines. I should know better by now as no sooner had i finished the sentence, everything went dark and quiet. Fortunately we have a HUGE brick wood burning fireplace with a blower that will put you sitting in your ya-ya's in about an hour. We also have a vermont castings propane fireplace as well, so we were toasty. Nothing that a glass of scotch or two couldn't fix anyway. It's been a while since we went to bed with the sound of trees and our roof unloading,especially in early october. Woke up this morning to restored power and,while not quite bluebird blue, a lighter and less menacing gray colored sky and almost a foot of snow. Let the shoveling begin.....when god hands you snow, you make snowballs, so there was some of that as well. the skiers are all woohooing,and most likely were home waxing their skis. Our road is unplowed and 3 miles to the highway,my snow tires safely stored in the 'garage', so there was nothing left to do but lean into our first real 'snow' day. We have plenty of food, booze, reading material, batteries, candles, flashlights, music and firewood so life is good....even better, the bar opens early on snow days! What a difference a day makes! 
joey





  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Oct 11, 2013







this morning's sky




  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Oct 11, 2013







see the patches of blue?




  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Oct 11, 2013







ms greta back on squirrel watch




  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Oct 11, 2013







greta takes her 'sheriff' role seriously. nothing gets by her!


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Durangojo, looks like your set for a perfect weekend.


----------

